# Hunting and Fishing Swap Meet



## Angler Quest (Sep 20, 2017)

Anyone interested in setting up a booth at our Outdoor Expo on Saturday October 13, at Northern Pines Taxidermy in Howard City, Mi Please call our shop at 231-937-4696. Great chance to sell unwanted hunting , and fishing items. Free booth spaces.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

Wish I would have looked earlier .I never knew your business was there. google says it's a 19 minute drive


----------

